# MS-Dos Problem



## ajgirard (Jul 5, 2003)

MS-DOS PROBLEMS

I am running Windows 98 second edition (224MB RAM)

When I go to START|PROGRAMS|MS-DOS Prompt

C:\WINDOWS>

Then I type in DIR 
I get the normal display of directories and files. 

Then I type in DIR/S 
I get the normal display of directories and files,
But when the display reaches the end of displaying
the files, it should then start displaying the 
information in the sub directories. 
This is when I get the following problem.

The display automatically returns to the Desktop
with a window that says the following. 


=======================================================================
This program has performed an illegal operation and will be terminated	
Quit all programs and then restart your computer.
If the program consistently encounters problems, click the Start button,
then select Help,Troubleshooting, and "If you have trouble running
MS-DOS programs'

OK (button) Details >> (button)

========================================================================

I followed those instructions but was unable to resolve the problem.

NOTE: When I click the Details button on the trouble window
the following message is added to the window.

=====================================================
This program encountered an invalid page exception.	

Fault location 0028:CO2C22D0
Faulting component IFSMGR(04) + 00012AEC
Interrupts in service: None	

=====================================================

NOTE: I went to FIND and found that I had a file
NAMED IFSMGR.VXD located in folder 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32. I then used my 
Windows98 CD-Rom and Extracted and installed 
a new copy of IFSMGR.VXD. This did not correct
my problem.

This problem also shows up when I try to run
some of my QuickBasic programs.

I would appreciate any suggestions you can provide me.

Thank You Al Girard ([email protected])


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Couple of suggestions.

Do all the other DIR switches work, like /P, /W, /B etc?

You can take the messge errors and do a web search on the exact phase and attempt to get the Microsoft knowledge base page for that particular error. Sometimes helps to stick MS-DOS in front. Those pages are very specific describing what causes it and how to fix it.

Will it work, if you do it via the Run command instead of MS-DOS prompt. See if I get this right. You should be able to do it with:

command/c.dir/s (using the Run Dialog)

Think I am saying attempt to generate the errors and search for the pages that explains it.

You might also do a HiJackThis log and see if there is anything in it anyone can spot that would relate to this problem.

Also do you have any sort of backup files? The MS-DOS Commands can be backed up separately but they also might be contained in other backup formats. There are a couple of hidden files that relate to this that are backed up if you made the Emergency Recovery Utility under Win98SE.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

You might also try running DIR/S in actual DOS instead of a DOS window. 

On booting, hit your F8 key repeatedly until you get a boot menu, then select "command prompt only"...

When you use a command prompt in Windows, Windows is still running in the background...this may be the cause of the problem.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

When I thought about it, your one comment sparked my interest.

You said "This problem also shows up when I try to run some of my QuickBasic programs."

Having DOS commands fail to run as advertised is not abnormal in the versions of Windows = > Win95 if the programs are Win 3.1 era or even before. Some DOS commands might even be corrupt as built in some of those later Windows versions. (I don't use them). Programs written strictly as DOS programs under the older versions of DOS routinely give problems. (=< DOS 6). Kind of hard to explain this.

These problems show up under the later versions of Windows as video problems, mouse problems, certain commands or functions not working as they did back on the older machines under older DOS versions and assorted misfunctions. QuickBasic programs are typical of this, if you try to program in QB 4.5 under a newer Windows version, you may even find certain commands do not work. Example the print command has been found by a number of people not to work.

So one logical question is???? 

In your present circumstances, did DIR/S ever work correctly or is this a first time event that it has failed to operate properly. If it used to work properly, might be as simple as some registry key.

There is another way to test this out, but it can also have some risks. There is a way to solve the age differences and misfunctions of running different era software on newer machines.

Back on the older versions of DOS there was a command called Shell. There is a shareware program built around that concept called TREEVIEW. TV has more features and was used under old DOS systems as an automated Shell to replace having to do DOS from the Command Line. Anything not incorporated could still be done inside TV as a Command Line entry. Basically it is a menu driven system that shows and does all of the DOS normal functions in Windows type fashion(A Window under TV is a particular drive), as many windows as drives, directories or what have you can be open at once. A few letter key strokes based on a top bar menu operates the system. Many neat features.

Complicated to explain, but under Win98SE (Which I have the most experience with) you can set up and start TV as a running shell and then operate older DOS programs under it and they in effect think they are back running under DOS 5 or 6. TV can also do some extended memory and video control. 

It might be the answer to your problems but you have to be totally sure what you are doing. In general I avoid operations on the Drive C. You can get into trouble by doing foolish things and probably want to be out on an isolated drive as I do it. 

Depending on what you are trying to run it may offer a lot of advantages. In general I would never recommend trying to mix the two OS and have them interact. You can get away running under Windows in a DOS Prompt window. It works best by dedicating an isolated drive as a psuedo DOS system.


----------



## makaveli (Jul 16, 2003)

the other day my buddy went to restart my computer and he thinks he accadentally restarted in ms-dos mode and now everytime i go to boot the computer the dos screen comes up and everything i type in it says bad command or file name. any ideas?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Makaveli:

Just restarting in MSDOS mode won't do anything to your computer. Try typing EXIT and if that doesn't work, try WIN

A hint... rather than tacking a question onto the end of a thread, where it may not be seen, you should start a new thread for your question; you'll get better results!

Back to your question:

It would be easier to help you with a little more information, such as what OS you are running...


----------

